# Prüfung ende Januar



## marcel1990 (8 Januar 2011)

Hallo habe ein Problem hab am 31 Januar Gesellenprüfung und dort kommt auf jeden Fall eine Logo Steuerung dran und ich habe keine Ahnung wie da irgendwas funktioniert. Wie kann ich das am besten mir selbst beibringen? Bitte um schnelle Hilfe danke


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2011)

Um so etwas wirklich zu lernen, brauchst du Praxis. 
Hier hätte ich schon mal ein handbuch für dich http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...99999/184232-an-01-de-Siemens_Logo_DM8_24.pdf

Dazu würde ich an deiner Stelle versuchen so ein Logo zu beschaffen, am 
besten schaust du dazu in die 'Bucht'. Dann üben, üben, üben...


----------



## MRT (8 Januar 2011)

Hast du die Software dazu? Denn der Simulator der dabei ist, ist nicht schlecht da kannst du auch schon üben!


----------



## MRT (8 Januar 2011)

Hier kannst du die Demo downlaoden.

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...kmodul-logo/demo-software/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## ThorstenD2 (8 Januar 2011)

Hihi, viel Spass - ich hatte damals Glück und ne schöne Klackerschaltung aufbauen dürfen (Wendeschütz und Zeitrelais).
Unsere Azubis haben jetzt auch das "Glück" mit der Logo. Diese kann allerdings schon in der Firma programmiert werden und während der Übergabe der Anlage an den Kunden (bzw Fachgespräch mit dem Prüfungsausschuss) muss dann über das kleine LCD Display eine Änderung gemacht werden - zb eine Zeit geändert werden.

Ich hatte mir zum Üben mal eine 24 Volt Logo (incl Testboard, relativ praktisch da an allen Eingängen Schalter und an den Ausgängen LEDs angebaut waren für die Simulation) über eBay besorgt. Die 24 Volt sind meisst preiswerter als die 230V Versionen, ein passendes Netzteil sollte sich auftreiben lassen. In den Prüfungen sind allerdings wohl nur 230V Versionen erwünscht ?!?!

Auf jeden Fall brauchst du dann eine 4 reihige Verteilung für den Aufbau

Unsere Lehrlinge hatten dieses Jahr eine recht komplexe Aufgabe - wohl eine Drehstrom-Bohrmaschine mit Stern / Dreieck Umschaltung. Ich meine sogar 2 solcher Antriebe - jedenfalls waren 2 Motorschutzschalter in der Verteilung und 4 CEE-DS Steckdosen 16A auf dem Brett

Tante Edith sagt: Laut der Lehrlinge läuft die Logo Software nicht unter Windows 7 - hab sie noch nicht wieder installiert.. Aber es gäbe ja die virtuelle Maschine

Wenn du weitere Infos haben willst schreibe mir eine PN und ich versuche den Kontakt herzustellen


----------



## diabolo150973 (8 Januar 2011)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Tante Edith sagt: Laut der Lehrlinge läuft die Logo Software nicht unter Windows 7 - hab sie noch nicht wieder installiert.. Aber es gäbe ja die virtuelle Maschine




Bei mir läuft's ganz gut unter *Win7 pro 32Bit* ... ohne VM oder so


----------



## marcel1990 (8 Januar 2011)

Das programm hab ich hab auch die prüfungsaufgabe vom letzten jahr kann aber aus einem aufgabentext keine logo entwickeln bzw ich kann nicht mit den rs bausteinen oder timern umgehen wann ich welches nehmen muss! Hatte die letzte woche auch einen lehrgang darüber aber es geht einfach nicht in den kopf rein und die dotzenten kùmmern sich auch nicht wirklich drum ob man es kapiert hat! In meiner firma hat leider auch keiner ahnung davon und bei conrad gibt es ein steuerungpaket für 180€ aber ob sich das lohnt man braucht es ja dann nicht mehr. Ein gutes buch wäre bestimmt hilfreich aber da gibt es ja auch wieder tausende.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2011)

Hallo Marcel,
dein Prüfungstermin steht doch schon etwas länger fest, das Logo oft ein
fester Bestandteil der heutigen Prüfungen ist, war dir auch bestimmt bekannt. 
Wenn es der einzige Punkt ist wo du noch bedenken hast, würde ich das Ding
noch morgen bestellen und gleich am Dienstag Paucken was das Zeug hält. 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie auf der Prüfung gearbeitet wird, wenn zb das gerät ohne
Software programmiert und nur mit den Tasten, dann vergiss es mit irgend-
welchen Programmen rum zu schlagen. Konzentriere dich auf das was dir in 
der Prüfung begegnen kann. Nimm die Sache ernst, ein Abschluss ist in der
heutigen zeit sehr wichtig. 

Gruss helmut


----------



## PN/DP (8 Januar 2011)

marcel1990 schrieb:


> Das programm hab ich [...]
> bei conrad gibt es ein steuerungpaket für 180€ aber ob sich das lohnt man braucht es ja dann nicht mehr


Hey, willst Du Dir die Note in der wichtigen Gesellenprüfung versauen, weil Du jetzt keine 180€ investieren willst? 
Das Gesellenprüfungszeugnis mußt Du noch oft vorzeigen, die 180€ gibst Du nur einmal aus. Das lohnt sich schon!
(kannst die Logo ja nach der Prüfung hier oder in der Bucht wieder verkaufen, falls Du die dann tatsächlich nicht mehr magst )

Wie Helmut schon schrieb, brauchst Du Praxis. Am meisten lernst Du, wenn Du mit der Logo "rumspielst".
Beispielanwendungen gibt es in dem von Helmut verlinkten Handbuch und hier:
Handbuch LOGO!Soft Comfort V6.0

Hier das neueste LOGO-Handbuch (enthält allerdings nicht mehr die Anwendungsbeispiele):
LOGO! Gerätehandbuch 11/2009

Die Anwendungsbeispiele gibts fertig zum Download jetzt hier:
LOGO! Anwendungsbeispiele

Der Simuator in der Logo-Software ist nicht schlecht um das Programmieren zu lernen, den Umgang mit der Logo lernst Du aber nur am Gerät richtig.

Harald


----------



## marcel1990 (9 Januar 2011)

Ich bestell jetzt doch eine is das egal ob mein eine logo 24v oder 230v zum üben nimmt? Ist ja am ende vom programieren uns ausprobieren das gleiche


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Januar 2011)

Ja, zum Üben ist das egal!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2011)

ich würde eine 230V bestellen, so kann er das später vlt. selber noch im
Haus verbauen oder bei Ebay an son Hausautomatisierer verticken.
Im Privathaushalt sind ja meistens keine 24VDC vohanden und im
Industriebereich wird wahrscheinlich weniger ein gebrauchtes Gerät
verbaut.

@Marcel
pass auf 230V können zum Tot oder zum gefährlichen zuckungen führen.


----------



## Paule (9 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @Marcel
> pass auf 230V können zum Tot oder zum gefährlichen zuckungen führen.


Sehr schön aufgepasst Helmut, er ist ja noch Lehrling


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Sehr schön aufgepasst Helmut, er ist ja noch Lehrling


 
das muß nichts heißen, als Geselle habe ich auch schon hin und wieder
böse gezuckt, der saber lief aus dem mundwinkeln, Augen wurden groß
und die Haare standen mir zu berge........aber jetzt ist es nicht mehr so
schlimm da ich kaum noch Haare habe


----------



## ThorstenD2 (9 Januar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ja, zum Üben ist das egal!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> dia



Zum Üben ja, aber für die Prüfung würde ich schon etwas differenzieren.
Zusätzliches Netzteil kostet Platz in der Verteilung... Steuersicherungen, vom 230V Potential getrennte Klemmleiste, ebenso... Eine andere Vedrahtungsfarbe sowie Potentialinsel wären auch weitere Argumente das Teil in der Prüfung einzusetzen.
Zumal für die Prüfung dieses Jahr eh ein Erweiterungsmodul nötig war


Aber BTT:

*Warum musst der Azubi sich das Teil selbst kaufen? Gehe zu deinem Ausbilder oder Chef - du brauchst das Teil für deine Ausbildung, für die praktische Prüfung und zur Vorbereitung. Soll der doch bitte bestellen. Bei uns wurde gleich ein Satz im Systainer angeschafft mit Kabel, Software etc.
*Außerdem wärst du dann ein Logo Profi - selbst von kleinen "Dorf Elektrikern" werden diese gerne eingesetzt anstatt mehrere Schaltuhren in eine Verteilung zu setzen - falls Du in der Firma übernommen werden willst.

So und jetzt noch ein Ratschlag: Wenn Du in der Firma nicht die kompetente Unterstützung hast suche dir gleichgesinnte Klassenkameraden und meine eine Lerngruppe auf! Sag dein Chef bestellt ne Logo und wer alles üben will kann sich am Feierabend/Samstag bei Dir oder in eurer Werkstatt einfinden.
Haben wir bei der Meisterprüfung genauso gemacht und ich glaube das war unser Erfolg als Gruppe, daß wir zusammen gehalten haben, zusammen gelernt und auch schwächere mit durchgezogen haben!


----------

